

Chicago BARCamp 2008 -- August 15th-17th - kungfooguru
http://barcampchicago.com/
BARcamp Chicago - 2008 is happening August 15th weekend! Sign up to attend and/or if you want to help out.
======
LogicHoleFlaw
Sounds interesting. I'll see if I can drive up from St. Louis for the weekend.

------
gabber
Barcamp is _this_ weekend! Be there or be square.

------
tptacek
Are these any good? I'd go if they are.

~~~
kungfooguru
BARCamp Chicago is great, probably the best BARCamp! Lots of interesting talks
on a wide set of topics. Plus, there's music, great beer and lots of people to
talk to.

